# iPhone and iTouch



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My cellular company is finally getting the iPhone and I plan to get one.  I have an almost new iTouch. I'm trying to decide whether to get the 16 gb iPhone and keep using my iTouch or sell the iTouch and go totally with the iPhone.

Do you find that the battery runs down too quickly on the iPhone if you use it like you would your iTouch?  I'm curious how many of you have an iPhone and an iTouch too?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a Touch first. Fell in love with that. Then got the iPhone and fell head over heals. Wound up selling the iPod Touch about a month later. I'd go totally for the phone. 

And if you do sell the touch, let me know. The boy wants one, so I'm keeping an eye out for a used one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> My cellular company is finally getting the iPhone and I plan to get one. I have an almost new iTouch. I'm trying to decide whether to get the 16 gb iPhone and keep using my iTouch or sell the iTouch and go totally with the iPhone.
> 
> Do you find that the battery runs down too quickly on the iPhone if you use it like you would your iTouch? I'm curious how many of you have an iPhone and an iTouch too?


You should sell your iTouch. To me. 

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks.    If I do decide to sell it, I'll give both of you first dibs.  It has a Square Trade warranty too.  I'd like to wait and make sure how much the iPhone with the monthly plan is going to be first.  Hopefully it won't be long.  They won't say at the cellular company but one girl did finally say that she bet it wouldn't be too long and probably by Black Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't notice that Heather had expressed interest!  She definitely gets first dibs...but keep me firmly penciled in behind her, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Right!  Will do!  Thank you.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't imagine you'd need both. I haven't had any problems with battery life on my new phone and I use it pretty heavily.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I can't imagine you'd need both. I haven't had any problems with battery life on my new phone and I use it pretty heavily.


Actually I found the push notifications from all my Words With Friends games drained my battery like magic! Had to turn them off because i didn't want to quit all my games with KB folks.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the 32 GB iTouch.  I wonder if I'd need a phone any larger.  I wouldn't think so with an iPad too.

Right!  Who needs an iPhone, iTouch and iPad?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No reason to keep both.  iPhone battery is very good for music, and it's a hassle to carry around a smartphone and mp3 player.  A big appeal of a phone like the iPhone is not having to carry multiple devices around.

That's why I finally took the plunge and ordered an iPhone 4s.  Can have music on my phone everywhere I go, Kindle app to read on the go, as well as games, e-mail access, internet access etc.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

And I'll take thirds on that Touch!
Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Paula... 



Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Who got it?  You Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I couldn't resist...loving it so far!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I would love to get the new iphone with Siri. I don't have a smart phone yet. What carriers/cell plans are people getting & why?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a 3GS now.  Carrier is AT&T.  It was the only carrier in April '10 when I got the phone.

I thought I'd wait until my current 2-year plan expired before I got new phone.  I want 4S NOW.  I am eligible for an upgrade.  So I guess that would mean I'm locked into two more years with AT&T.  It's been OK.  

P.S. I got my first Apple computer (MacBook Pro) on February 5, 2010.  iTouch, iPhone, iPad all followed not too long after!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine's with Verizon.

Just can't beat the coverage.  I've never been anywhere that I didn't have signal on my cellphone while friends/family with other carriers did.  While I've had many times I had signal and those with AT&T, Sprint or T Mobile did not.

Plus, for me, the majority of my friends and family are on Verizon so the unlimited in-network calling benefits me most with them vs. other carriers.

However, eviews have shown that AT&T's data plans are a little faster if you're in an area with good signal though.  And you can talk and do data stuff on the AT&T phone and can't on the Verizon iPhone due to the type of network.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have AT&T and we've been very pleased with it. We have four iPhones on a family plan, and will eventually have five, I figure, as the kids grow up. The family plan is a great deal for us, two of our phones are on the lowest data plan, and we share the smallest minutes plan and unlimited texting, so the bill is just over $215/month for the four of us.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I am filing all this info. away. Every time I see the iphone 4s commercials on TV, i go crazy wanting to get the phone just to get the Siri. LOL!


----------

